# logo



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mah

did this in illustrator


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice!

I wish my Illustrator worked.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I have been doodling, but actually aimed at making something for once.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats a very good doodle, I assume you used the paint brush?

I have a couple doodles up here as well, threads titled "Plazzman's Paint Galleria" or something. Check it out.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I used the pen tool actually and some different brushes for strokes.


----------

